# Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht



## mxxxxn (10. Februar 2015)

*Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Hallo PCGH Forum,
ich habe mir vor kurzem einen i7 3920K gekauft und betreibe ihn zurzeit mit einem Kühler von Arctic Cooling und dabei läuft er auf ca. 60°C unter Vollast und Standarttakt.
Jetzt möchte ich aber übertakten und habe dabei an eine AiO Wasserkühlung gedacht, da diese ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis haben.
Jetzt kommt meine Frage und zwar welche Kühlung ihr mir empfehlen würdet.

Gehäuse habe ich noch keines.
Was haltet ihr vom Phanteks Enthoo Pro?
Danke im voraus


----------



## NuVirus (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Entweder ne richtige Wakü oder ne gute Luftkühlung - die AiO sind recht laut meistens und auch nicht wirklich besser als ne gute Luftkühlung.

Meine Empfehlung:
Prolimatech Genesis KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + 2 gute PWM Lüfter drauf.

Das Phanteks ist gut aber evtl. falls dich die Lautstärke stört der Lüfter diese auch austauschen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Entscheide dich lieber für eine sache ( Luft oder Waku ). 
Budget wäre auch sehr Interessant.


----------



## Infin1ty (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*



> an eine AiO Wasserkühlung gedacht, da diese ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis



Im Vergleich zu was ?  Im Verhältnis zu nem gescheiten Luftkühler
mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## mxxxxn (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Danke für die Antworten.
Da habe ich mich wohl geirrt ich dachte immer Luftkühlung < AiO < richtige Wakü.
Und daraus habe ich geschlossen mit einer AiO bekomme ich die beste Kühlung für mein Geld.
Mein Budget liegt ca. bei max. 120€  da sollten aber auch zB bessere Lüfter auch dabei sein.
Ich möchte meine CPU auf min 4,4GHz laufen lassen und dies geht zur Zeit nur mit 50°C im Idle.


----------



## freezy94 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Such dir mal Tests zur H100i oder sowas, da sind oft auch viele Luftkühler im Test mit bei, da siehst du, dass sich eine AiO definitiv nicht lohnt.


----------



## derneuemann (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Na welche CPU ist es denn?
Ich nehme mal an der 3930K, da brauchst du für 4,4GHz noch keinen super duper ultra Kühler.
Ein Himalaya 2 schafft das für unter 40 Euro. Abmaße immer beachten.
Ansonsten sind Luftkühler jeder Wasserkühlung vor zu ziehen, wenn es um sinnvoll geht. 
Im richtigen Gehäuse kann man mit Luftkühlern schon einiges erreichen.
Zum Beispiel, wäre meine derzeitige "Optimal" Vorstellung, ein Silverstone FT05 (Lüfter max mit 600RPM laufen lassen, übers Mainboard steuern/ idle ca 300RPM)
und ein Noctua NH-D15 oder ein Prolimatech Genesis, beide mit Silent Wings 2 in 140mm
und dazu eine GPU mit Rajintek Morpheus oder einem Prolimatech MK26, auch mit Silent Wings 2 120/140mm.
Das ist so ziemlich das leiseste was ich bisher gesehen habe. 
nach vielen verschiedenen Konfigurationen, die ich ausprobiert habe. Luft und Wakü!!!
Keine Pumpe ist leiser als ein Silent Wings 2 Lüfter mit reduzierter Drehzahl.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

für 120 €bekommst keine gscheide custom Wakü ... würd vl gleich überlegen deine GPU mit einzubinden


----------



## mxxxxn (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ja ich meinte den i7 3930K.
Sollte ich beim Noctua NH D15 wirklich die Lüfter tauschen?
Wieviel zahle ich dann für das ganze Paket?
Wie weit kann ich mit dieser Konfiguration meine CPU übertakten?


----------



## CochsyMC (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Nein der NHD-15 ist ein richtig guter Kühler, da braucht Mann die Lüfter nicht tauschen. Zumindest war das meins NH-D14 damals so.


----------



## derneuemann (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Ich denke für ultra leise sind die 4,4GHz schon das Ziel, mit höheren Drehzahlen sollten auch noch 4,6GHz drin sein.
Hängt dann aber auch schon an der CPU, wie viel Spannung die haben will.
Wofür willst du takten?
Welches Gehäuse hast du?

Man muss die Lüfter nicht tauschen, aber auf meinem Noctua NH-C14 waren mir die Lüfter zu laut (laut kann man nicht sagen, aber silent ist anders)


----------



## mxxxxn (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Ich betreibe Bild- und Videobearbeitung und möchte auch einfach mal gerne meinen Freund bei der Übertaktung ausstechen 
Gehäuse habe ich noch keines bin aber dem Phanteks Enthoo Pro zugeneigt.


----------



## derneuemann (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Wenn du noch kein Gehäuse hast, würde ich mir echt mal das Silverstone Fortress 05 anschauen. 
Dazu einen guten Mittelklasse Tower Kühler bis 162mm und die 4,4GHz + gehen an den Start.


----------



## Anoy1988 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Wenn du unbedingt auf eine AIO willst........ dan solltest du die Raijintek core hollen........... und 2 Noisblocker black  (keine ahnung wie das topmodel heist)
Und im fall der fälle kannste bei der wasserkühlung auch erweitern und die graka mit reinhauen.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Also bei dem Budget würde ich mal bei Phantek vorbeischauen. Ein Phantek´s PH-TC14PE würde mit dem i7-3930K durchaus zurecht kommen, da ist auch Spielraum für´s takten. Die Lüfter sind auch nicht so schlecht, meine laufen im Idle bei ~700U/min und die hört man wenn, dann nur leise, bei 1.000U/min sind die aber schon hörbar, sind ja auch 140mm Lüfter, bis 1.350U/min gehen die rauf, da erzeugen die auch ordentlich Druck und man hat viel Spielraum. Meinen i7-3820 @ 4,3ghz - 1,33v hält der bei max. 70°C Coretemp nach langer Last. 

Bild: i7-382043ghz-1312v-in4odzv.jpg - abload.de

Nur die Montage des Kühlers ist bescheiden. ^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3920K gesucht*

Bei deinem Budget ist das neue Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set Dual 120 mm Edition auch zu empfehlen.

Die erfahrenen User aus dem Wakü-Bereich sind von der Pumpe sehr angetan, gerade was die Lautstärke angeht. Sie gehört anscheinend mit zu den leisesten Pumpen die am Markt erhätlich sind. PWM-Lüfter sind ebenfalls enthalten (500-1800 U/min).

Zwei Eindrücke: 

Magicool DCP450

Erfahrungsbericht (weitere Details auf den folgenden zwei Seiten)

Auszug: 


> ... Sie ist erstaunlicher Weise wirklich leise. Ganz subjektiv: Etwa so wie meine Laing DDC-1T mit Phobya Messing-Deckel auf 8V. ...






> ... Selbst auf 12V erscheint sie im Vergleich zu einer Eheim 1046 230V -  ihres Zeichens eine der anerkannt leisesten Wakü-Pumpen - tendenziell  auf jeden Fall ähnlich leise, wenn nicht sogar leiser (und in jedem Fall  vibrationsärmer). ...


----------

